# Places to hunt near within 45 to 60 mins of Middleburg Hts



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Gentlemen,

I was hoping someone could give me some recomendations on places to turkey hunt 45 to 60 mins away from Middleburg Hts/SW Cleveland. My wife and I are expecting our first baby right smack in the middle of the season and I can't get away to my usual spot down south. I'm really itching to get out at least a few days hopefully. I was just going to skip this season all together but I need to hear some thunder chickens.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Cuyahoga Valley National Park has a good population of birds and would be within 1 hr. Just need to get permission? Just kidding, the park is off limits! How far of a drive to Ashtabula Co? That county is always in the top 3 or 4 every year. Do you have any contacts where you can get permission to hunt? Good luck.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Ashland and Richland cty have birds, grew up hunting that area. Lots of public land around Charles Mill lake. Mohican is just a tad south from there also. Hope this helps ya. Good luck!


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks fellas I will check these out. I've drove through the national park a few times and have just sat and watched flocks of turkeys. Ashtabula gets a little out of the hr range.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

New Lyme w.a. in Ashtabula co. shouldn't be too much more than an hours drive for you. I've killed 4 turkeys up there over the years. There's also plenty of birds at Grand River w.a. in Trumbull co. They are tight lipped there, and get pressured pretty heavily, but you can still kill them.


----------

